# 28 litre tank... What could I have?



## missnaomi

I've been given a 28 litre tank by my neighbour who's kids haven't even used it. It's like this Aqua One AquaStart 320 Ice White | Pets at Home

Is it too small for anything or would I be able to put maybe 5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows in it? Plus a snail or a shrimp for cleaning? I don't want to put anything in in that wouldn't be suitable, and the people in the pet shop told me all sorts of weird crap about what was ok?! I know wcmm like a strong current too?

Or get a heater, and put a betta in it? Although I don't really know if the filter would be too strong? Could a bettas live with a shrimp and a snail?

I've read lots of fish books and been googling all evening but it's all a bit conflicting! Is this tank too small for anything?

Naomi x


----------



## Guest

From what I've been told, a Siamese Fighting fish would be happy there, Perhaps get a 2nd in another tank, next door to it?


----------



## kiara

hi,

there are many options for a nano tank.

as already said you could have a male betta with some snails. I wouldn't recommend housing shrimp with them as they could become an expensive snack! be sure to have minimal water movement and lots of shaded areas. I wouldn't house another betta in a tank next door as this can lead to life of stress and constant flaring.

alternatively you could house 10 x Galaxy Rasbora (celestial pearl danio) these have great little characters. temp: 18 - 24 C. pH: 6 - 8. hardness: 5 - 15 dH. change about 20% water weekly with fresh dechlorinated water. have it heavily planted to see them at their best.

you could also do a shrimp habitat. buy a handful of your favourite type, add lost of moss and wood and they will breed like anything. temp: 21 - 27 C. pH: 6 - 8. hardness: 5 - 15 dH

or 6 x dwarf African frog. (make sure its not the clawed variety as they get big.) they are 100% aquatic and should never be out of water. make sure the water level is no more then 15" so they can get to the surface to breath air. they are meat eaters and should be fed on live or frozen foods of bloodworm etc. great to watch as they use their hands to shovel the food into their mouths. 23 - 27 C pH range: 6 - 8 they do jump and need a secure lid.

if you prefer a community tank you could have, 
4 x dwarf cory (corydoras hastatus)
2 x dwarf croaking gourami (trichopsis pumila)
10 x cherry shrimp
1 x nerite snail
temperature range: 25 - 27 C.
pH range: 7 - 7.6.
hardness range: 10 - 15 dH.

hope this has helped. x


----------

